# Help With Info About This Watch Please



## pau1os (Mar 7, 2013)

hi all,

im new to this forum and know very little about watches.

so im after some help if thats possible.

my grandad passed this watch on to me a few years ago.

it is a 'everite, 17 jewels incabloc, swiss made'

it has a stainless back with the writing = 'americ metal, G K stainless steel back'

iv tried to find this watch on google images but have had no luck what so ever in finding any details on it, apart from everite was from H samuel?

it is gold coloured but can find no stamps or markings to prove that it is actual gold.

any help would be great!

here are some pictures -


----------



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

In the sixties and seventies there were a lot of Swiss brands that used typical manual winding or automatic Swiss movements.

Your watch is made in this period for sure. I'll come up with more details on the movement tomorrow (it's pretty late right now here).


----------



## pau1os (Mar 7, 2013)

ok thankyou for your help


----------

